# My new-to-me wheel has shipped!



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I got a message from the seller today that my Kromski Symphony is on it's way! 

I called my local post office and told them to call me when it gets to them. That way, I can pick it up and save it bouncing around on the truck (and I'll have it several hours sooner )


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

wooohooo !!!!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats!!! :buds: :rock:


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

How exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Don't forget the pictures. Congratulations!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It's a super fast wheel so you'll need to practice treadling r.e.a.l s.l.o.w.l.y

Thrilled for you!! I love my Kromski (Sonata)


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Okay, have I crossed a fiber-geek line? I've been using the tracking number to follow my wheel's progress across the country. :teehee:


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

A new wheel is always a great inspiration to spin, spin, spin. Congratulations!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

BlueberryChick, if you've crossed a line, then I must just be bat-poo crazy. I watch the tracking like a hawk every time I order YARN!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I always do that. :happy2:


----------



## dhodge (Jul 20, 2013)

Congrats, I know you are excited!:nanner:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Soooo, where's it at today?
Did you get it yet?????:sing:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

The words I like to see are, out for delivery!!!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

:bouncy: It's here!! The tracking stopped updating a couple of days ago, :bored: so I've been on pins and needles. But this morning, my mail carrier called to say it was at the post office. I had just left home to head into Columbia for Homeschool Friday at the state museum (today's lecture was about the Barbary pirates). It was agonizing to have to wait!

I went straight to the post office to pick it up after the lecture. As soon as she saw me, the post master knew why I was there. She said that when the box got there, she called to my regular carrier, "Kay's package is here!". I can't describe how much I love my small town post office. :rock:


When I got it home, there was another painful wait, until my husband got home. He's a master at putting stuff together and I'm terrible at it. Bless him, he got it put together before supper!


I have a half bushel of jalapeÃ±os to put up in vinegar tomorrow, but I WILL FIND TIME TO SPIN (and take some pictures for you).


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Woohoo!!!!
:nanner:HAPPY NEW WHEEL DAY!!!!!:nanner:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats! It's gonna be a wonderful morning. 

My Prelude goes faster than I can keep up with at times & I've had her over a year, likely 2. I discovered last night I can core-spin on her to.

Get ready for some major fun!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm guessing it might be a while before we see her now .... 

happy spinning!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh happy day!!!!!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I love my new wheel! :happy: It treadles so smoothly and looks gorgeous. My children (ages 8, 12 and 21) all commented on how pretty it is. Our son-in-law stopped by last night and even he (tattoo/biker guy type) said the same thing :rock:. 

Thank you all so much for being excited with me. You are the best! 

I've included a picture of the wheel in its new home and the first fiber I've spun on it.

(No idea why the first picture is upside down! Sorry about that.)


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

She is a Beauty!! Have you named her yet?
I like mahogany the best, that's what I got too.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

SO BEAUTIFUL !!! Isnt it so fun to get to know a new friend ?!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I just need to say...I LOVE THIS WHEEL!

It treadles so smoothly and I feel like my spinning is more consistent. I still love my Lendrum, especially for travel, but the Kromski is heavenly.


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

I've had a Symphony for a good 9 years now and LOVE LOVE LOVE IT! You, too, will spend many a year happy as can be with yours!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Aww it's even prettier when it's sitting in your home than they are on the showroom floor at my LYS.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

LOL! Being the tatoo/ biker type myself:teehee:, married to a tatoo/ biker kinda guy, I have to say it is gorgeous!
Even upside down!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

I love my Lendrum- so to hear of a wheel that you like more is intriguing- you said more consistent? It is very elegant.... the Lendrum really gets the job done, and I use the changing flyer option all the time.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

InHisName said:


> I love my Lendrum- so to hear of a wheel that you like more is intriguing- you said more consistent? It is very elegant.... the Lendrum really gets the job done, and I use the changing flyer option all the time.


InHisName, I was warned by MullersLaneFarm that it treadles fast. That may be the difference, but I seem to produce more consistent singles on the Kromski. I was worried about the learning curve for a new wheel, especially since I had never spun on a Kromski before, but it was a joy from the first minute.


I still love my Lendrum and how versatile it is. I have the fast flyer and jumbo flyer for it, so plenty of options. If I absolutely had to have just one wheel, it would probably be the Lendrum. (But I'm really, really glad I don't have to choose right now!)


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing your skeins from your new wheel. So glad you were able to spin from the start, what a plus! My spinning on Lendrum is not so consistent either, I always attribute it to spinning from the lock, trying to skip the carding/combing step- so maybe I can just say it is the wheels fault


----------

